# Empress of Russia



## niclasen (Jun 29, 2006)

undefinedundefined

I am looking for any Info on the Empress of Russia in her role as troopship around 1943/4....Would appreciate any info on her passage from Faroe Islands to KG V Dock on the Upper River Clyde in 1944


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

niclasen said:


> undefinedundefined
> 
> I am looking for any Info on the Empress of Russia in her role as troopship around 1943/4....Would appreciate any info on her passage from Faroe Islands to KG V Dock on the Upper River Clyde in 1944


Welcome Onboard to SN and enjoy your time on site. Please find following

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CP1.html#anchor374085


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Niclasen to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Niclasen. Enjoy the site.

http://archiver.rootsweb.com/th/read/TheShipsList/1998-03/0889720786

Rgds


----------

